# Inspiring, they said.



## JayKay (Apr 13, 2009)

So what does it for you? Everyone has a muse I'd guess. 

For me it's just picking the strings up and down my guitar until I start freestyling something that evolves into a song.


----------



## protocollie (Apr 14, 2009)

jack daniels


----------

